# Just got BT Infinity, and can't send emails



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

I know this sounds a bit lame, but just changed ISP (BT Home Hub, Infinity) and when I try to send emails I get a an error message saying it can't be sent, and that I have to select a different outgoing mail server.

I'm keeping my old email address, so this might be because the existing server belongs to the old ISP?

I can receive emails fine. I'm using Mac Mail.

Don't know what's worse - talking to BT or existing ISP...

Like most I'm pretty anti BT, but they did a very good job with the installation. Credit where it's due.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

I think you need to be on the ISP network to send mail, that's probably a firewall or policy put in place. Probably nothing you can do if you are still using the old ISP for mail.

Have you called the previous ISP and asking? Does the old ISP provide web mail access you can still use that?


----------

